# Users making groups from accounts



## Armaetus (Feb 21, 2009)

As some have known, some furries have gone so far to make user accounts for "groups" such as hypnofurs, polfurs, ilovecritique, hotfurryguys/girls/herms and more (those last three were banned, thankfully) but I don't see the purpose of them existing on FA, maybe a staff member can give a rundown on such things existing?

I am totally against users making accounts just for their own little group.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 21, 2009)

Why?


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 21, 2009)

Maybe because accounts are supposed to be ONE per PERSON? What if someone on the shared account decides to be spiteful and posts the username/pw on a *chan site?


----------



## Aurali (Feb 21, 2009)

ban?


----------



## Toaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Maybe they should just add a group feature to the site then


----------



## Rhainor (Feb 21, 2009)

Ornias said:


> Maybe they should just add a group feature to the site then


This has been suggested before.  IIRC, it is planned for Ferrox.  Whether it will happen before then is anyone's guess, but I'm gonna say probably not, simply because it would likely be a royal pain to shoehorn such a feature into the current site's code.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, user accounts made into 'groups' for the FAv1 should be discouraged and should use something like LJ for the time being until whenever FAv2 AKA Ferrox comes around.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 21, 2009)

Rhainor said:


> This has been suggested before.  IIRC, it is planned for Ferrox.


uhh, for a very flimsy definition of "planned".  I have no idea what people expect to use groups for, or why tagging is not good enough.


----------



## Seppel (Feb 23, 2009)

mrchris said:


> Maybe because accounts are supposed to be ONE per PERSON? What if someone on the shared account decides to be spiteful and posts the username/pw on a *chan site?



Uh, considering only the person maintaining a group has the account password, I find this highly unlikely.

I believe that your perception of groups is flawed. Please look at ilovecritique for a good example: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ilovecritique


----------



## Nylak (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know; on deviantART "club" and "group" accounts are pretty popular, useful and fun, and a great asset to uniting the community.  I don't personally see why they'd be a big problem, especially since they're hardly running rampant on FA.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 23, 2009)

Seppel said:


> Uh, considering only the person maintaining a group has the account password, I find this highly unlikely.
> 
> I believe that your perception of groups is flawed. Please look at ilovecritique for a good example: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ilovecritique



Isn't that what an individual's account is for when they post their own stuff instead of to a group?


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2009)

mrchris said:


> Isn't that what an individual's account is for when they post their own stuff instead of to a group?



You'll notice that there is nothing actually posted to ilovecritique. It's used more as a directory. If you can think of a better onsite way to do this, I'm all ears.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 23, 2009)

If the accounts are art related, I don't see why we should discourage them. Ilovecritique is about getting critiques. 

The ones that were banned had nothing to do with art and just groups that would have been better off on other sites. Which iirc weren't hot herms, as in an appreciation for artists that draw them, but more like Myspace is someone hot as a gamer and such.


----------



## Hanazawa (Feb 23, 2009)

Apparently encouraging users to create new artwork is balls... okay. :T

how about making actual rules so groups can _follow them_ instead of arbitrarily closing them down over vague notions about their purpose?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 24, 2009)

Hanazawa said:


> how about making actual rules so groups can _follow them_ instead of arbitrarily closing them down over vague notions about their purpose?



We *have*. Someone didn't follow through and post them.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Feb 24, 2009)

mrchris said:


> Maybe because accounts are supposed to be ONE per PERSON? What if someone on the shared account decides to be spiteful and posts the username/pw on a *chan site?



I think this is a reason why most 'group' accounts are actually only moderated by one person. Sometimes, there may be 2 or 3 with access, but it's the hope of the whole that one won't go off and be a tard.

I would suppose it's a matter of trust between the moderators and the actual MEMBERS of the group.

I don't understand why'd you be against them simply from a ONE FOR ONE rule you've placed.



I -LIKE- the ILoveCritique group. I want to become a better artist and sadly one of the best ways is to have someone point out every visible flaw in your work. (Not that I've really got any critiques on pieces I've placed the icon on. XP Most furries just want to comment AWWW IS FLUFFY. ISH CUTE. I CAN PLAY WITH YESH? 8B )


But yes, I also threw a small party in my mind when those hotfurry[gender] clubs were deleted. This isn't myspace, and, beauty REALLY is in the eye of the beholder. I'm a choad to some, a fucking goddess to others. But I don't need to show myself off to give me self-esteem. (Half of the people that belonged to those clubs I wouldn't fuck with a koala's dick.)


Then there are groups like Species Exchange and Furry Dialogue. They're fun. They give prompts and ideas for something to flex your mind with. 

I'm personally happy someone took the time out of their life to make and moderate these groups so people like me can practice with art and written word. 



Now, I'll admit, if I see groups pop up to try and round together a watch list of furries with certain species, I'll be unamused. We don't need to know how many foxes are in the fandom. The answer is simple. Too many. And there are so many hybrids and there would be fights over why or why not they could be included on the list as well.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 24, 2009)

i  started a gang on the forums only to have THREAD LOCk.... i would make a group on FA, i think that would be awesome if you could share with people in a group rather than  the frontpage


----------



## TehSean (Feb 24, 2009)

I agree that we should prosecute them for the sake of it.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 24, 2009)

Hanazawa said:


> how about making actual rules so groups can _follow them_ instead of arbitrarily closing them down over vague notions about their purpose?


you must be new here


----------



## Hanazawa (Feb 24, 2009)

Eevee said:


> you must be new here



moar like the reason I quit amirite


----------



## Elessara (Feb 24, 2009)

Here's another art based "group" site that I think funtions quite well with the fandom...

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/speciesxchange/


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 24, 2009)

What about http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ukfurs


----------



## Elessara (Feb 25, 2009)

mrchris said:


> What about http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ukfurs


 
Don't cut down the tree just because of a few bad apples...

If we all did that there would be no furry fandom period.... =/


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 25, 2009)

I love doppelgangers.


----------



## Elessara (Feb 26, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> I love doppelgangers.


 
Hahahaha! I'm a member of both them AND I love critique! lol


----------



## bucket_o_chicken (Feb 26, 2009)

Rhainor said:


> This has been suggested before.  IIRC, it is planned for Ferrox.  Whether it will happen before then is anyone's guess, but I'm gonna say probably not, simply because it would likely be a royal pain to shoehorn such a feature into the current site's code.



Ferrox isn't going to come.  You know it.  I know it.

Everyone is talking about Ferrox like it is some Ark that is going to save FA.


----------



## XerxesQados (Feb 26, 2009)

Glaice said:


> I am totally against



We know.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 26, 2009)

bucket_o_chicken said:


> Ferrox isn't going to come.  You know it.  I know it.
> 
> Everyone is talking about Ferrox like it is some Ark that is going to save FA.


patches welcome buddy


----------



## Aurali (Feb 26, 2009)

bucket_o_chicken said:


> Ferrox isn't going to come.  You know it.  I know it.
> 
> Everyone is talking about Ferrox like it is some Ark that is going to save FA.



It'll come.. I dunno how much better it will be.. but hopefully it comes out before Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## bucket_o_chicken (Feb 27, 2009)

Eli said:


> It'll come.. I dunno how much better it will be.. but hopefully it comes out before Duke Nukem Forever.



I think the 'Dead will tour again before Ferrox is complete.


----------



## Freehaven (Feb 27, 2009)

Mario will appear on a PlayStation-only game before Ferrox is ever released.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 27, 2009)

Fallout will get a good sequel before Ferrox is released.  Or at least I hope so, goddamn.


----------



## XerxesQados (Feb 27, 2009)

FurAffinity will be bought out by Hot Topic in an attempt to water down and capitalize on a new alternative subculture before Ferrox is released.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh, cool.  Maybe they'll pay me.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 28, 2009)

Eevee said:


> Oh, cool.  Maybe they'll pay me.


I would.


----------



## Toaster (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll grow wings and fly before its released.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 17, 2009)

Bump.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/anti-dramallamamovement/

What do you think of this 'gem'? :|


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 22, 2009)

Or this?

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furrynewstv/


----------



## Aden (Mar 22, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Or this?
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furrynewstv/



I spy, with my little eyes... someone who follows wtf_fa.


----------



## Avon-andromeda (Apr 2, 2009)

I can understand your dislike of the groups that have a purpose that violates the TOS.  Those kind of groups do not belong on FA, or any site for that matter.  But why do you dislike groups that serve a function falling well within the FA TOS and can potentially benefit the site?  (Example: ilovecritique is an encouragement to people who want to see others get better at what they do.)  What about a group created for the sole purpose of hosting a collaborative comic?


----------



## Aurali (Apr 2, 2009)

Aden said:


> I spy, with my little eyes... someone who follows wtf_fa.



the hypocrisy is sad isn't it?


----------

